# IE redirecting me to other sites



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

My IE is redirecting me to other sites and its pissing my off can you please help me 
I did a hijackthis scan here are the results

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:28:45 PM, on 20/11/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFCommander.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFPlatformCOMSvr.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigpond.com/homepage/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: IE to GetRight Helper - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: TransactionProtector BHO - {C1656CCA-D2EA-4A32-94AE-AE0B180E6449} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Transaction Protector - {E7620C98-FCCC-40E5-92EC-C7685D2E1E40} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateReg] "C:\Windows\system32\jureg.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel File Shell Monitor] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FFB.tmp] C:\Windows\temp\FFB.tmp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SmileboxTray] "C:\Users\butler\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZKxdm021YYAU
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/WebfettiInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Futuremark SystemInfo) - http://www.yougamers.com/systeminfo/FMSI.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B9707B65-90D4-4E22-8567-406A61F055EC}: NameServer = 85.255.112.116;85.255.112.158
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Tribute Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\kdowc.exe
--
End of file - 13451 bytes


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSG

I can't answer on HJT logs so far, because I'm just in a middle of a Malware removal training, so I can't tell you what to fix with HJT, I can just tell you that a virus is responsible for your redirecting, the name of the virus is MyWebSearch, it's a kind of an old virus, but still nasty and you can see what it does, sorry that I can help you any far, just wait for some members with Golden Shields to jump in.

good luck, smartguy01


----------



## Vintech (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you try Malwarebytes ( http://www.download.com/Malwarebyte...022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10896905 )yet? It should nuke MyWebSearch and any other spyware that may be hanging around pretty handily.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Vintech, I know you're new here at TSG, but please be so kind in future and don't post Malware-related solutions to users. That's only here allowd after you graduate from a Malware Removal boot camp., to ensure best solutions and eliminating the possibility to create harm on victims system, we will leave this to the users which are having a little Gold Shield next to their name.

Good luck here at TSG, smartguy01


----------



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

Malwarebytes did not fix it its still going to other site


----------



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi there when i use google and some other sites and click on a link i get redirected to other sites like shopping sites
i used malwarebyte's anti malware and it still did not fix it 
can somebody help me please

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:01:01 AM, on 24/11/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
C:\Windows\system32\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFCommander.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFPlatformCOMSvr.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigpond.com/homepage/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IE to GetRight Helper - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: TransactionProtector BHO - {C1656CCA-D2EA-4A32-94AE-AE0B180E6449} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Transaction Protector - {E7620C98-FCCC-40E5-92EC-C7685D2E1E40} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateReg] "C:\Windows\system32\jureg.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel File Shell Monitor] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FFB.tmp] C:\Windows\temp\FFB.tmp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SmileboxTray] "C:\Users\butler\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxTray.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Futuremark SystemInfo) - http://www.yougamers.com/systeminfo/FMSI.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B9707B65-90D4-4E22-8567-406A61F055EC}: NameServer = 85.255.112.116;85.255.112.158
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Tribute Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\kdowc.exe
--
End of file - 12662 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.30
Database version: 1427
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
27/11/2008 4:17:22 PM
mbam-log-2008-11-27 (16-17-22).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 50835
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 12 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 3
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{b9707b65-90d4-4e22-8567-406a61f055ec}\NameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Data: 85.255.112.116;85.255.112.158 -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{b9707b65-90d4-4e22-8567-406a61f055ec}\NameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Data: 85.255.112.116;85.255.112.158 -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{b9707b65-90d4-4e22-8567-406a61f055ec}\NameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Data: 85.255.112.116;85.255.112.158 -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your hijackthis log again.


----------



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:16:03 PM, on 29/11/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
C:\Windows\system32\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFCommander.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFPlatformCOMSvr.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigpond.com/homepage/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_au&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IE to GetRight Helper - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: TransactionProtector BHO - {C1656CCA-D2EA-4A32-94AE-AE0B180E6449} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Transaction Protector - {E7620C98-FCCC-40E5-92EC-C7685D2E1E40} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TransactionProtector\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateReg] "C:\Windows\system32\jureg.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\Windows\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel File Shell Monitor] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SmileboxTray] "C:\Users\butler\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxTray.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Futuremark SystemInfo) - http://www.yougamers.com/systeminfo/FMSI.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UAService7.exe
--
End of file - 10455 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 10*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u10-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista users, right click on the *jre-6u10-windows-i586-p.exe* and select *"Run as an Administrator"*.)


----------



## eyeless_1983 (Nov 20, 2008)

i think it is fixed now thank you


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great, you're welcome!

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware and create a new restore point. 
Turn off system restore, restart the machine and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405
For help with Vista visit: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html


----------

